# Hi! I'm back (I think)



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi there! Welcome (back) to the forum! 
She is so cute!
I look forward to hearing about your adventures with her!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

StarfireSparrow said:


> I think I had a profile here years ago but I haven't been on in ages and forgot what it might have been! I have not owned a horse for the last 8 years but I recently, Wednesday, bought a 9-month-old part-bred Cleveland Bay filly and wanted to be able to chat and get advice from other horse people as needed.
> 
> This is Rowan Adele
> View attachment 1107913


Welcome back, she’s super cute!


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome back! Beautiful horse. Aren't Cleveland Bays really rare?


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Welcome!! She’s adorable!


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

All About Hope said:


> Welcome back! Beautiful horse. Aren't Cleveland Bays really rare?


They are a rare breed! That's one reason I was so excited to find her!

Her sire is full CB and her dam is 1/2 Friesian, 1/4 standardbred, with dutch cart horse and halflinger.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

StarfireSparrow said:


> They are a rare breed! That's one reason I was so excited to find her!
> 
> Her sire is full CB and her dam is 1/2 Friesian, 1/4 standardbred, with dutch cart horse and halflinger.


That's really neat!  What are you going to use her for?


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

All About Hope said:


> That's really neat!  What are you going to use her for?


Dressage is the primary. I'm interested in doing some hunter paces for fun.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

StarfireSparrow said:


> Dressage is the primary. I'm interested in doing some hunter paces for fun.


You should make a journal! (if you haven't already)


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

All About Hope said:


> You should make a journal! (if you haven't already)


I have an album on fb where I'm putting pics along with notes like "picked up both front feet quietly today!" and noting her height and weight. 

I've thought about a physical journal but when classes start back in a couple weeks (I'm in college), I know I won't keep up with writing!


----------

